# Helm für kleinen, zierlichen Kopf gesucht



## Sel_de_Mer (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo Mädels,

ich hatte meine Frage auch schon mal im Kleidungsthread gepostet, glaube aber dass sie hier noch passender aufgehoben  ist 

Ich suche einen Helm der relativ zierlich aussieht. Habe einen eher kleineren und zierlichen Kopf und alle Helme die ich bisher anhatte sehen einfach nur sch... und total wuchtig aus. Wie ein Kind das Papas Helm trägt  

Vielleicht hab ihr Mädels ja einen guten Tipp für mich


----------



## Judy1807 (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo, ich habe den UVEX boss race in Größe S. Ich habe auch lange gesucht, da ich einen schmalen und eher kleinen Kopf habe. Der Helm ist super und trägt auch nicht auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sel_de_Mer (7. Juni 2015)

Hey Judy1807

hab mir den Helm mal im Net auf verschiedenen Seiten angeschaut. Danke für den Tipp 
Dort gibt es als kleinste Größe 52-56 cm zu bestellen. Wird aber teilweise als Größe "m" bezeichnet.
Hast du eine noch kleinere Größe?


----------



## Judy1807 (7. Juni 2015)

Im Helm steht 52-56 cm XXS bis S. Mein Kopfumfang ist 56. Im Winter passt aber trotzdem noch ein dünnes Buff Tuch darunter.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Juni 2015)

specialized tactic ! Ich hab nen ziemlich schmalen Kopf und der sieht nicht so unmöglich aus


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. Juni 2015)

Meine Freundin hat auch einen sehr kleinen Kopf mit 52cm und wir haben lange gesucht bis wir passendes gefunden haben.
Generell hat Giro recht viele Helme in dieser kleinen Größe. 
Wenn du eher was Richtung Enduro/All-Mountain suchst wäre entweder der Bell Super (schaut aber schon etwas groß aus auf dem Kopf ) was oder als Mittelding der *Mavic Notch * Das ist der absolute Lieblingshelm meiner Freundin  ich würde ihn in die Kategorie Tourenhelm mit ordentlichem Hinterkopfschutz einordnen


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (7. Juni 2015)

Danke euch  Jetzt muss ich nur noch nen Laden finden wo ich die verschiedenen Modelle mal probetragen kann. Oder zur Not bestellen und schauen welcher am besten passt.


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Juni 2015)

Würde auch Giro empfehlen. Habe einen kleinen Kopf und fahre seit Jahren Giro. Momentan XAR Gr. S (51-55cm), gibt's auch in XS (47cm-51cm). Habe vor dem Kauf des Xars auch Atmos (Rennrad) angehabt und der machte auf meinem Kopf einen zu kleinen Eindruck, obwohl er eigentlich gut passte. Vielleicht sind Rennradhelme insgesamt kleiner als die MTB-Helme und würden daher weniger "wuchtig" wirken und für dich besser passen?

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Mausoline (8. Juni 2015)

Guck mal noch nach ABUS


----------



## Bettina (11. Juni 2015)

Ich bin auch dabei mir einen neuen Helm zu kaufen und habe mir daher mal eine Kollektion zusenden lassen. Vielleicht kann ja noch jemand von der Gegenüberstellung profitieren
*Mavic notch* in s = 51-56 cm: sitzt mir zu hoch auf dem Kopf
*Ixs Trail rs* in s/m: schön tief, relativ schwer 330 Gr, ähnliche Passform wie der specialized Vice, etwas angenehmere Polster
*Alpina carapax* in s =53-57: ok aber eher cc als am Helm
*Fox Flux Savannt* in s/m : viel zu breit und zu hoch auf dem Kopf. Geht gar nicht.
*Giro hex *in s= 51-55 cm: recht klein, auch eher cc als am, nicht sonderlich gut belüftet. Die Einstellung am Hinterkopf stört ein wenig bei mir. Haette ich nicht so viel Vergleich, waere er gut.
*Alpina Mythos* in s= 52-57: sieht nicht riesig aus, schöner leichter cc Helm 240 gr. Vielleicht nehme ich den für leichte sommertouren etc.
*Uvex  Quattro,* dummerweise falsche Größe geliefert. Der sieht gut aus und wenn er passt, meine Nummer 1. leichter als der IXS aber genauso viel Schutz. Mit Uvex habe ich eigentlich sehr gute Erfahrungen.
Ausgetauscht werden muss der specialized Vice, in s, der ist genauso schwer wie der IXS bei ähnlicher Form. Ich vermute der Vice ist besser belüftet,hat aber einen merkwürdigen Ring um den Kopf. Das Polster an der Stirn ist nicht am Styropor sondern an einem Ring. Hat ohne helmmütze gescheuert...der Austausch hat aber andere Gründe, er hat geholfen ;-)

Entschieden wird erst, wenn der uvex da ist


----------



## Bettina (11. Juni 2015)

Die alpina und uvex Helme haben übrigens eine bequeme Kinnschnalle,  das ist ein art ratsche mit feinjustierung, sehr angenehm zu handhaben.  Spricht für mich für die beiden hersteller, wenn die Passform stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sel_de_Mer (11. Juni 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei mir einen neuen Helm zu kaufen und habe mir daher mal eine Kollektion zusenden lassen. Vielleicht kann ja noch jemand von der Gegenüberstellung profitieren
> *Mavic notch* in s = 51-56 cm: sitzt mir zu hoch auf dem Kopf
> *Ixs Trail rs* in s/m: schön tief, relativ schwer 330 Gr, ähnliche Passform wie der specialized Vice, etwas angenehmere Polster
> *Alpina carapax* in s =53-57: ok aber eher cc als am Helm
> ...



Hi Bettina,

danke für die tolle Aufstellung!
Hast du in verschiedenen Shops bestellt? Ich frage wegen den Rücksendekosten. Bei den meisten Shops muss man die als Käufer ja selber tragen. Das schreckt mich ein bisschen vom bestellen mehrerer Modelle ab wobei das natürlich echt sinnvoll wäre.

Hatte übrigens heute im Laden den Uvex Stiva auf. Sah aber auch nicht wirklich gut aus. Die Sonneblende wirkt irgendwie so mega lang und das lässt das ganze komisch aussehen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Mausoline (11. Juni 2015)

Ich hab nen ziemlich kleinen Kopf und glaub ich auch ziemlich rund oben. Entweder sind mir die Helme viel zu flach und sitzen nur oben drauf oder sind eben viel zu mächtig.
Bis ich den ABUS gefunden hab, hatte ich nen Alpina, und da war ich auch begeistert von der Kinnschnalle und der Nackenverstellung.
Zwischendrin hatte ich nen KED Jugendhelm mit Blinkleuchte hinten  der hat super gepaßt aber scheußlich ausgesehn.

Na ja, egal um was es geht, ich hab irgendwie keine Modelgröße    
deshalb muss ich bei jeder Gelegenheit was probieren, um was Passendes zu finden. Für nen Skihelm hab ich, glaub ich, 3-4 Jahre gesucht. Die Verkäufer sind am Anfang immer sehr euphorisch und wissen dann ziemlich schnell keinen Rat mehr 

Bettina Danke für den Test 
@Sel de Mer - ich lass mir meist von Versendern mehrere Varianten und Größen schicken, bei denen ich auf Rechnung bezahlen kann


----------



## Bettina (12. Juni 2015)

Hi, ich hatte mir einen Versender gesucht, der ein recht großes Angebot von infrage kommenden Helmen hat. In keinem Geschäft hätte ich so viele Helme in meiner Größe gefunden. Für mich war da Bike-discount der Shop der Wahl.
Den Uvex Stiva kenne ich gar nicht. Uvex hat Helme, die es nur unisize gibt und Modelle mit verschiedenen Größen. Die Unisize gehen gar nicht, sieht immer riesig aus und es paßt dann immer ein Finger ringsum rein.


----------



## Mausoline (12. Juni 2015)

Heut kam ein Kletterhelm zum Probieren an, immer dasselbe  Paßt gut am Kopf, kleine Größe ab 48, aber die Farbe,von hinten türkis nach vorne weiß  das macht so einen hohen Kopf. Zum Glück war die hintere Verstellung so unhandlich, dass mir die Entscheidung nicht schwer gefallen ist...der war so schön leicht


----------



## Martina H. (14. Juni 2015)

... ich hab den IXS Trail - ist der erste Helm, der bei meiner Birne nicht so pilzig oben drauf sitzt, super bequem und super Passform 

Der Giro Xar ist wirklich sehr klein (kenne den in S - wenn es den sogar in XS gibt... ), genauso der Feature- passen aber garnicht auf meinen Schädel - habe eben keinen Girokopf 

Den Specialized Vice hatte ich vor dem IXS - auch sehr bequem, aber eben Pilz

Der Bell ist schon sehr wuchtig - aber eben auch sehr stabil - passt mir auch nicht richtig...


----------



## Bettina (14. Juni 2015)

@Martina H. Wie ist denn die Belüftung des IXS gegenüber den vice?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (14. Juni 2015)

... habe keinen Unterschied gemerkt, aber auch nicht so drauf geachtet - schwitzen tu ich eh .

Ich war froh, endlich einen Helm für meinen Kopf gefunden zu haben, der nicht aussieht, als ob er "über” meinem Kopf sitzt


----------



## Mausoline (15. Juni 2015)

Ist der IXS oben eher flach oder rund? also innen, mir sind die meisten zu flach und umschließen meinen Kopf oben nicht, irgendwie nur aufgesetzt


----------



## Bettina (15. Juni 2015)

Schwer zu beantworten , m.E. Ist er runder als die Giro,  geht mir zumindest fast bis zu den Ohren.


----------



## Martina H. (15. Juni 2015)

... ich würde auch sagen:  eher rund...


----------



## Mausoline (15. Juni 2015)

Dann muss ich mal gucken wo ich den probieren kann, danke


----------



## Perlenkette (19. Juni 2015)

@ Bettina, dann wurde mir grade Dein Einkauf angezeigt: Habe mir den Uvex mal angeschaut; und dann erschienen in der Leiste "Kunden haben auch gekauft" NUR HELME  

Und wir fahren demnächst alle mit demselben blauen Trikot, ne?


----------



## Bettina (19. Juni 2015)

Ich kann mich grad zwischen dem Uvex und dem IXS nicht entscheiden...
Der IXS hat an der Helmunterseite die Bänder befestigt, das passt gut mit der Brille. Uvex hat diese Ratsche am Kinn, find ich gut. Sitzen tun sie sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Perlenkette (19. Juni 2015)

Der IXS reizt mich auch. Welchen Kopfumfang hast Du denn?


----------



## Bettina (20. Juni 2015)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Der IXS reizt mich auch. Welchen Kopfumfang hast Du denn?


Guten Morgen 
54 cm habe ich, sowohl horizontal an der Stirn als auch diagonal Hinterkopf/Stirn gemessen.


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (20. Juni 2015)

Bei mir ist es der Giro Xara geworden. Der ist wirklich sehr klein und zierlich und passt super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (22. Juni 2015)

Giro ist für kleine Köpfe immer eine gute Wahl. Fahre ich selber deswegen nur Giro.  54cm ist nicht so klein - das ist eher standard. 53cm und abwarts wird es kritisch.


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (22. Juni 2015)

Jetzt kann ich auch noch einen Tipp abgeben.
Der Uvex Quatro ist auch super für kleine Köpfe. Sieht auch nicht wuchtig aus


----------



## mtbbee (22. Juni 2015)

Sel_de_Mer schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich auch noch einen Tipp abgeben.
> Der Uvex Quatro ist auch super für kleine Köpfe. Sieht auch nicht wuchtig aus


Warum hast Du Dich denn für den Giro entschieden ?

ich könnte Helme sammeln wie andere Schuhe ... mag einer meinen grünen Giro Hex 51-55 S haben? Würde mir gerne den Specialized Ambush kaufen, doch so langsam gibts Ärger daheim


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Juni 2015)

eine Freundin von mir hat den Alpina Carapax als Kinder-Version gekauft, sie hat wirklich einen kleinen Kopf und der passt iher super!


----------



## Bettina (22. Juni 2015)

Mir wurde gesagt, dass Kinderhelme nicht für mein Gewicht ausgelegt sind....
Kraft= Masse x Beschleunigung 

Ich finde die oft auch gut.


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (22. Juni 2015)

Hähatte oe genauso gut beide nehmen können  gb


mtbbee schrieb:


> Warum hast Du Dich denn für den Giro entschieden ?
> 
> ich könnte Helme sammeln wie andere Schuhe ... mag einer meinen grünen Giro Hex 51-55 S haben? Würde mir gerne den Specialized Ambush kaufen, doch so langsam gibts Ärger daheim



Für einen musste ich mich ja entscheiden  Beide haben super gepasst. Konnte mich erst auch nicht  entscheiden bin dann aber beim Giro gelandet. Hab aber schon überlegt den Quatro auch noch zu kaufen. Hat ein cooles Design wie ich finde und man kann ja auch mal wechseln


----------



## Perlenkette (24. Juni 2015)

Juhuu, mein neuer Helm ist da. Habe mich hier "inspirieren", naja, wohl eher verleiten lassen  und mir (nur) den IXS Trail in s/m bestellt und er paßt perfekt!!! Gut für einen kleinen, schmalen Kopf (viele Helme sind mir zu rund); also ein Glückstreffer.

Vorher (naja seit 2 Monaten) hatte ich den Jugendhelm von Specialized, der auch super paßt und gut aussieht ;-)  und den eine Verkäuferin mir ausdrücklich empfohlen hat, allerdings habe ich mittlerweile Bedenken wegen der Sicherheit, da er sehr "hoch" sitzt und hinten auch hoch abschließt. Diesen vererbe ich nun und fahre in GRÜN.


----------



## Bettina (24. Juni 2015)

Hey, ich habe mich auch für den ixs entschieden  aber in rot! Der uvex quatro sieht zwar schlanker aus und ist leichter,  aber der ixs umschließt meinen Kopf besser und er scheint wesentlich tiefer runter zu gehen.
Und so ein Helm soll ja nicht nur Deko sein ;-)


----------

